

Fast food software - omontanhista

The software development has entered on the fast-food era: tasteless and nutrition-free softwares made in series, just to fill your stomach, but with any real contribution to the gastronomy.
======
alvesjnr
Agree. Everyday many software-as-commodity are released.

The goal now is not to write good softwares, that makes the difference. People
are doing the same boring software several times, each time faster and over a
new "revolutionary" technologie/method/approach.

------
olalonde
Hint: move out of Silicon Valley.

